# Leave of Absence



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, as some of you know im headed out for a month's vacation starting this sunday monrning.Hopefully ill be back by the 26th. I wont be on sunday and i dont know if ill make it on saturday night, so i want to wish everybody a really happy new year. I hope to be on again before i go, but if not take care all!:fun:  :angels:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

We will miss you Morris! I hope you have a great time though on your vacation.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Take care. Your insight will be missed, even in your short absence. Happy New Year!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Bring me a souvenir


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Have a great vacation man!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Go raid Reefneck's new tank ! LOL !!! Have a great vacation, bro ! oh yeah - have a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Take pics!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Have a good trip!

I haven't been on here in FOREVER!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

WB Msdolittle... No offense but I have to say - I like your old avatar photo better  Such a cute face it was.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

It was but it was oooooooooooooold! I'll change it up again soon.  

Thanks!!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, just checking in from Israel, visiting the red sea on sunday and monday, i have yet to get an underwater camera to share the wealth. I hope all is well here  

Hey Angela! it has been way too long bud


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Morris! Its good to hear from ya.  Hope you are having a blast!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't forget my souvenir!!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

good ta hear from ya


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Morris!!! How the hell are ya??

I'm super busy with school these days and the toddler keeps me busy as well. I don't get on here as often as I'd like and I deleted my myspace page.

I hope you're well and having a great time!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you get the chance to open the Red Sea yet ?? LOL !!!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey ang, im freakin' awesome lol and you? 

I just got off the plane this morning. Sorry i wasnt able to get an underwater camera to take pics of the fish and coral, but i there was a crazy amount of variety in the fish and corals. I wish i had pictures that i could show you guys maybe if i go again in the summer ill be able to get some.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a blast!!!! You will be missed. ((((((((((HUG))))))))))


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

ummm im back lol


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

harif87 said:


> Hey ang, im freakin' awesome lol and you?
> 
> I just got off the plane this morning. Sorry i wasnt able to get an underwater camera to take pics of the fish and coral, but i there was a crazy amount of variety in the fish and corals. I wish i had pictures that i could show you guys maybe if i go again in the summer ill be able to get some.


TEASE!!!

Oh,and I'm awesome too!


----------

